

MoMA’s Digital Art Vault - zachrose
http://www.moma.org/explore/inside_out/2015/04/14/momas-digital-art-vault

======
motdiem
I think it's great to see museum thinking more about long term storage of
digital art - this is a topic that I believe will become more important in the
10 years to come, as more artist create digital or online works of art - there
might even be interesting opportunities for services that preserve digital art
for collectors

------
explosion
It's good that they're planning for their future storage needs to increase
drastically. I suspect that 1.2 petabytes will seem like a gross underestimate
in 2025, though :)

------
niels_olson
1.2 million gigabytes ... doesn't seem all that radical. Bigger than my home
storage, but only by 500 times. I also have RAID and remote backups with
provable error protection.

~~~
zachrose
I wonder where it comes from. I would guess that it's a few small works like
software and games, and then a lot of high-res digital transfers of films,
scans of 2-D work, and photos of sculptures and installations.

~~~
mcantelon
Some of it's 4K video I think.

~~~
zachrose
For sure. I wouldn't be surprised if they had 8K scans of some things, too. I
would be curious how much compression their archival system does on top of
whatever original format was used.

~~~
sp332
FFV1 has been gaining popularity as an archival (lossless) video codec. It
gets about 2:1 compression. I would guess that higher-res scans would compress
better because neighboring pixels would look more similar, but I haven't seen
any actual data supporting that. Lossless audio codecs like FLAC also get
about 2:1 compression, so I'd use that as a rule of thumb for archival audio &
video in general.

